# Why should I take Aikido Lessons



## Manny (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm a firsth degree black betl in TKD, perhaps this december will do my second degree black belt test, I'm 41 and lattely I've been hurting my feet doing TKD.

There is an Aikido Dojo in my town, why I should practice Aikido?

Maybe I will take Aikido Classes next year.

Manny


----------



## Kumbajah (Oct 24, 2008)

Why do you practice TKD? 

There are many reasons to practice a martial art. Some meet certain goals better than others. IMO you have to determine the goal of your training then determine the tool best for the job.


----------



## ejaazi (Oct 24, 2008)

Manny said:


> I'm a firsth degree black betl in TKD, perhaps this december will do my second degree black belt test, I'm 41 and lattely I've been hurting my feet doing TKD.
> 
> There is an Aikido Dojo in my town, why I should practice Aikido?
> 
> ...


 
I studied Kung Fu for 7 years and I was going to change styles. But one of my instructors suggested I take Aikido. When I asked him why, he said that it would make me a more well rounded Martial Artist and that it was practical for self defense. That is only one reason why you should take Aikido. You'll have to find the other reasons.


----------



## morph4me (Oct 25, 2008)

My reason for training Aikido is mine, only you can come up with your reason, and you have to figure out what that is for yourself.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 25, 2008)

I am NOT tkd bashing at all, in fact I like tkd, but typical tkd is 90% kicking and 10% punching with no locks, throws, or take-downs.  Aikido would cover those things, which you may not have ever done.
Any kicker/puncher who has never learned lots of joint-locks is a very incomplete fighter and needs to cover those topics.

AoG


----------



## Manny (Oct 27, 2008)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I am NOT tkd bashing at all, in fact I like tkd, but typical tkd is 90% kicking and 10% punching with no locks, throws, or take-downs. Aikido would cover those things, which you may not have ever done.
> Any kicker/puncher who has never learned lots of joint-locks is a very incomplete fighter and needs to cover those topics.
> 
> AoG


 
You read mi mind!! Yes TKD teaches very few self defense, and it's mainly a kicking art, with almost cero fists. That's why I tought Aikido will be good for me, cause is a ma with cero matches to win but a lot of control of the SD situation, using evasions,body control and how to deal with sd scenarios.

Manny


----------



## morph4me (Oct 27, 2008)

Manny said:


> You read mi mind!! Yes TKD teaches very few self defense, and it's mainly a kicking art, with almost cero fists. That's why I tought Aikido will be good for me, cause is a ma with cero matches to win but a lot of control of the SD situation, using evasions,body control and how to deal with sd scenarios.
> 
> Manny


 
Sounds like a good reason to me


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 28, 2008)

Manny said:


> I'm a firsth degree black betl in TKD, perhaps this december will do my second degree black belt test, I'm 41 and lattely I've been hurting my feet doing TKD.
> 
> There is an Aikido Dojo in my town, why I should practice Aikido?
> 
> ...


 
Go to youtube and watch some videos on aikido and see if it looks like something you might be interested in learning.  Then ask to watch a class and see the environment of the school.  If you like both and then enjoy doing it that is all the reason you need.

If you don't like it, then don't do it.  It does not matter how much a style has to offer, if it doesn't blend with your needs and what you are looking for than it won't do you any good.


----------



## amir (Oct 29, 2008)

Manny said:


> I'm a firsth degree black betl in TKD, perhaps this december will do my second degree black belt test, I'm 41 and lattely I've been hurting my feet doing TKD.
> 
> There is an Aikido Dojo in my town, why I should practice Aikido?
> 
> ...


 
You are a grown man (slighty older then me), do whatever you like. I study Aikido because I like it. 
You lived so long without Aikido, it is deffintly not neccessery for you. You may enjoy it, but can do without.



punisher73 said:


> Go to youtube and watch some videos on aikido and see if it looks like something you might be interested in learning. Then ask to watch a class and see the environment of the school. If you like both and then enjoy doing it that is all the reason you need.
> 
> If you don't like it, then don't do it. It does not matter how much a style has to offer, if it doesn't blend with your needs and what you are looking for than it won't do you any good.


 
Each place teaches a differnt thing. Forget you-tube, go and take a look at sevveral  dojos near your place and decide if you like their way. Some places teach a very spirtual Aikido, to the point of becoming non-practical and not martial, others may teach in a very mechanical way, without spirit, and some place, might be just the right one for you, or not.

At your age and with your experiance, you should do the footwork, and not trust the web.

Amir


----------



## Chitmunk (Nov 1, 2008)

As with all martial arts Aikido has it's advantages and disadvantages.  For modern street combat many of the principles taught in Aikido are very practical, there is surprisingly little in the way of attack/ striking, mostly you will learn allot about evasion and allowing the attacker to merely hurt himself so there will be little in the way of liability on your part if you are attacked.  With that said many of the manuvers taught are defensive and reactionary so they take a while with allot of repitition before they will become effective for street use.  Little of the training is high impact (mostly the falling but believe me you will be greatful for the training on that subject), but still creates a great workout and you will sweat allot during drills.  What Aikido lacks in legwork you have already covered in your TKD practice, which makes an art like Aikido a great cross training art with TKD.  As has been stated several times already, go to some of the schools just to observe what is taught, and see if you can get a free lesson to see if the art is right for you.  If it covers the areas you feel that you are lacking, and you think you could enjoy the lessons sign on up and happy training.


----------

